# B M X - Kornwestheim - D E M O am 25.03.'04



## Primetime (24. März 2004)

-////-An alle BMX/MTB-Freaks & Fogs-\\\\-

Die Kornwestheimer BMXler brauchen Verstärkung 
am Donnerstag, den 25.03.'04!!! 

Wir starten eine Demoserie wegen unserer BMX-Bahn. 
Am Rathaus ab 17.00 Uhr soll es los gehen. 

Der gegenüberliegende Marktplatz ist übrigens ein Street-Bikespot erster Güte, da gibt's jede Menge zum limitspuschen.

Kurz zur k'town-BMX-story:

1983 haben sich die damaligen kids duchgerungen die erste BMX-Bahn bei der Stadt durchzusetzen. 
Natürlich stand bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auch bereits ein 
Verein dahinter, dem sich die BMXler als Sportsparte angeliedert hatten. 

1993/94 sollte die Bahn neu aufgesetzt werden, was 
aber nicht möglich war, weil die Angrenzende Kläranlage 
auf kurz oder lang erweitert werden sollte und die halbe Bahn in kauf genommen würde. 

Die vereinsmässige Unterstützung viel deswegen stets auf Vertröstungen aus.

2002/03 wurde damit begonnen Nägel mit Köpfe zu machen. 
Die BMXler wechselten den alten Verein und gründeten im 
Nachbarverein eine echte BMX-Abteilung mit allem was dazu gehört.

Nun kämpfen wir direkt an der städtischen Front für ein 
Gelände auf der wir die BMX-Bahn erneut bauen können. 

Die alte Bahn wurde vor paar Wochen abgerissen und 
die Verhandlungen sind auf die Wartegleise geraten. 
Man will uns einfach totschweigen, aber wir sind nicht 
einfach weg zu stecken. 

Wer also meint er könnte nichts bewegen, der bekommt 
seine Chance mit uns gemeinsam für eine gute Sache zu kämpfen. 

Ich hoffe ich kann auf euch zählen!


Thanx!
Gert Radu



------------------------------------------
Anschrift: 
Rathaus / Stadt Kornwestheim
Jakob-Sigle-Platz 1
70806 Kornwestheim

Anfahrtplan unter:

http://www.staedte-verlag.de/php/standort/index.php4?id=130


----------



## asco1 (24. März 2004)

daaaamn - wie soll ich denn morgen nach Kornwestheim kommen UND: wo is des überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (24. März 2004)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> daaaamn - wie soll ich denn morgen nach Kornwestheim kommen UND: wo is des überhaupt?



frag ich mich auch...


----------



## Kailinger (25. März 2004)

http://www.bmx-kornwestheim.de/

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/


----------



## Bunes007 (25. März 2004)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bmx-kornwestheim.de/



Das Team gefällt mir! *g*


----------



## asco1 (25. März 2004)

Gaaaawd Daaaaayum!


----------



## Gero (25. März 2004)

wie jetzt abgerissen?! wir waren da erst ende februar und da stand die noch...
is ja echter müll. muss nur den ganzen tag schaffen und zu euch isses doch ein kleines stückchen.... wünsch euch trotzdem viel erfollg. ist nicht einfach so was.....

aber he, wie wärs wenn ihr uns an pfingsten besuchen kommt?!?!


----------



## Primetime (26. März 2004)

-///-Der erste Akt sei nun vollbracht-\\\-

Am 30.03.'04 folgt der zweite Part der Demo!!! 

---

Herr Oldschoolbmxkienzle war einer der k'town Bmxler der ersten Stunde. 
Und wie es so ist ändern sich die Zeiten nunmal, aber nicht unbedingt zum guten. 
Ein Freund von mir, der erst vor kurzem ein Bike beim Kienzle kaufte, hatte im oldschoolbmx-guestbook ebenfalls ein Aufruf zur unseren Demo gepostet der gleich wieder gelöscht wurde.

Soviel zu seinem Interesse, dass in k'town wieder was wird.

Nicht umsonst wechselte er letztes Jahr den Club und 
wendete sich von uns. Klar, für's Oldschoolbmx-Bizniz 
bedarf es einen Club mit Bahn, wo man selbst nicht 
Handanlegen muss.  

Back in the good old days of bmx, yeah!  

---
Danke Gero für die Einladung. 
Freiburg ist ja nicht all zu weit von uns und die Chancen 
stehen sehr gut, dass wir zu Pfingsten vorbei kommen 
werden.
Ihr habt einen echt schönen Trailspark aus der alten 
BMX-Bahn erbaut.  
--- 

Spottipp:

Übrigens, die k'town "era-trails" leben seit letztem Jahr wieder und stehen 
ebenfall am alten Standort hinter der ERA-Spedition.

Thanx! 
G.Radu


----------



## Gero (26. März 2004)

Primetime schrieb:
			
		

> ---
> Danke Gero für die Einladung.
> Freiburg ist ja nicht all zu weit von uns und die Chancen
> stehen sehr gut, dass wir zu Pfingsten vorbei kommen
> ...



ja, würde uns freuen! gibts zu euren era-trails irgendwo bilders?!


----------



## Primetime (26. März 2004)

Gero, 
in nächster Zeit wird die www.era-trails.com hochgeladen, 
dann gibt's auch Pics.   

Gruss!
G.Radu


----------



## Primetime (14. April 2004)

-///-BMX K'TOWN DEMO -Teil 2-\\\- 



Doch zuerst eine Klarstellung zum Thema Kienzle "Oldschoolbmx": 

In meinem vorletzten posting behauptete ich, dass er 
den BMX-k'town-Demoaufruf von einem Freund aus seinem oldschoolbmx-guestbook gelöscht habe. 

DAS  WAR   EINE  FALSCHE  BEHAUPTUNG  VON  MIR ! ! !      

Der besagte Demoaufruf stand nicht im guestbook, wie ich fälschlicherweise dachte, sondern im Forum, wo er immer noch steht.   

Es war damit mein Fehler so vorschnell zu handeln ohne mich nochmals genau zu vergewissern und bitte damit um E N T S C H U L D I G U N G ! ! !   

Ich will keinen Menschen in schlechtes Licht stellen oder  Unwahrheiten verbreiten und wenn mir ein Fehler wie dieser passiert, dann stehe ich dazu und mache ihn hiermit in aller Öffentlichkeit rückgängig.  

Ich hoffe, es wird so von den Betroffenen akzeptiert. 

Danke! 

--------------------------------------

Am 30.03.'04 standen wir nun zum zweitenmal, etwa eine Stunde lang, am Kornwestheimer Rathaus. 
Der erhoffte Andrang an BMX-Bahn Interessierten ist leider nicht so rossig gewesen. 
Schade aber wahr! 

So gab es natürlich auch für unsere Stadtherren keinen besonderen Anlass sich zu zeigen und mit uns über den Fortgang der BMX-Stroy zu sprechen. 

Es ist wie es ist und möglicherweise erreichen wir in k'town allmählich die deadline der BMX-Race Geschichte. 

Mehr zum Thema wird es auf www.bmx-kornwestheim.de geben.


Thanx and ride on! 
G.Radu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

